

Police hold 10 after claiming to crack online music fraud - malte
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2009/jun/10/police-fraud-online-music

======
chaosmachine
I'd be interested to know the name of the "band" and what kind of music they
made (assuming it wasn't just pirated material).

